# Reservations required Poughkeepsie to NYC?



## dande (Jan 6, 2019)

Is it necessary to reserve a seat on a short ride from Poughkeepsie down to NYC or can we just show up at the station and get on board ?  Thanks


----------



## PVD (Jan 6, 2019)

Depending on where in NYC you are going, you may wish to look at Metro North (into Grand Central as opposed to NYP). They are more commuter oriented and if you are traveling off peak it could be a substantial savings. Amtrak would be with a reservation, book through the I Love NY discount.


----------



## dande (Jan 6, 2019)

Looking to take the train down from Poughkeepsie on a Saturday into Penn Station to spend the night.  Then taking the long distance train the next day from Penn station to FLorida


----------



## dande (Jan 6, 2019)

I was just wondering if we could wing it on which train to take back into the city Saturday or if we have to pick a specific train and time to go back down to Penn.  Staying near Penn station


----------



## cpotisch (Jan 6, 2019)

Guest dande said:


> I was just wondering if we could wing it on which train to take back into the city Saturday or if we have to pick a specific train and time to go back down to Penn.  Staying near Penn station


You have to pick a specific train.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 6, 2019)

If you’re going to take 1 train to NYC, spend the night then take Amtrak to Florida the next day, then I would recommend you use the multi-city booking and book from POU to FL! As long as there is less than 23 1/2 hours between trains, there is a substantial savings over 2 point to points reservations!


----------



## cpotisch (Jan 6, 2019)

the_traveler said:


> If you’re going to take 1 train to NYC, spend the night then take Amtrak to Florida the next day, then I would recommend you use the multi-city booking and book from POU to FL! *As long as there is less than 23 1/2 hours between trains, there is a substantial savings over 2 point to points reservations!*


Not necessarily. Amtrak will _sometimes_ discount connecting tickets over two separate tickets, but that’s definitely not always the case. Also note that multi-city tickets don’t have guaranteed connections (though that probably won’t make much difference if they overnight in NYC).


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 6, 2019)

True, they may _sometimes_, but I very much doubt they would if you book NYP-MIA today and POU-NYP next week.


----------



## dande (Jan 6, 2019)

Thanks for the help.  Did not realize that I could buy a multi trip  thought I was going to have to buy 3 separate tickets (getting a sleeper car)  Just priced it and the multi ticket saves $10- better than nothing I guess


----------



## PVD (Jan 6, 2019)

Almost ironic was the fact that when I first replied I was right near POU heading home from Syracuse....


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 6, 2019)

Guest dande said:


> thought I was going to have to buy 3 separate tickets (getting a sleeper car)


May I ask why you thought you needed 3 tickets? :huh:  

One would be from Poughkeepsie to NYC and one would be NYC to Florida. You do not need a separate ticket for a sleeper - that is your ticket to Florida.


----------



## cpotisch (Jan 6, 2019)

the_traveler said:


> Guest dande said:
> 
> 
> > thought I was going to have to buy 3 separate tickets (getting a sleeper car)
> ...


Indeed. And if he didn’t want to spend an overnight in NCY, he could actually do it on one standard, connecting ticket.


----------



## cpotisch (Jan 6, 2019)

PVD said:


> Almost ironic was the fact that when I first replied I was right near POU heading home from Syracuse....


Isn’t it ironic, don’t you think?


----------



## BCL (Jan 7, 2019)

Often there are "reserved" routes where one can use a multi-ride (6 or 10 rides) ticket or monthly pass where theoretically no reservation is needed to ride on an otherwise "reserved" route.  Probably not what you're looking at, but I thought it might be worth a mention.  I've heard of passengers who were so desperate to get on an otherwise sold-out reserved train that they bought a 10-ride pass because it would allow them to get on.  And it could of course be used for additional rides in either direction.

I had a quick look at Poughkeepsie to NYP, and it's not available for multi-rides.


----------



## PVD (Jan 7, 2019)

Empire Service is NYS funded, and they (MTA) provide MNRR service for commuters with various fare options. I realize it is West Side vs East Side terminals, but I could see NY not wanting to subsidize 2 options. Amtrak is on MNRR track more or less from POU to Spuyten Duyvil.


----------



## jis (Jan 8, 2019)

Actually NY politics almost requires two separate funding, one from the downstate kitty and the other from the upstate kitty. You can guess which is which. NY state politics is fascinating.


----------

